# Entrepreneur and wifey need a room. Can help kids with homework!



## teacherdee21 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi good people!

We're a young, married couple living in Singapore already and need a room to rent for six months from 6th May. My husband is setting up his own business so we need to keep costs low. I'm a teacher (Languages and Social Studies) and we're hoping to find a family with kids that might need help with school work from time to time. I can help with English, French, Spanish, Mandarin, Art, and Social Sciences. My husband can help with Maths, Science, French, and Business Studies. He's also a racket sportsman (excellent at tennis, badminton, squash and table tennis) and would be glad to help anyone who wants to improve in these sports.

If you know anyone that could help us, please let us know as soon as you can. 
Thanks so much!
D&G


----------



## pichuya (Mar 14, 2013)

Have you tried looking for short term rental on property websites?


----------



## teacherdee21 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestion. We've looked into this and the price of a room for six months on short-term rental is way above our budget. They can be $3000/month and our budget is less than $1000/month.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

teacherdee21: well as of now, property rental especially for shorter rental is hovering around there ..


----------



## teacherdee21 (Apr 10, 2013)

You mean, there are short-term rooms for $500/month available?? If so, can you please give me the website!!


----------

